
Ourobotics releases completely open source Renegade 3D bioprinter - jarmitage
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20160204-ourobotics-releases-completely-open-source-renegade-3d-bioprinter.html
======
mjwaz
This seems cool, but a bit expensive.

